# Congrats to the newest PMG member among us!



## PTownSubbie (Mar 23, 2011)

Congrats Seamus! Your acceptance is well deserved.

For those that want to see what was submitted, it is located here:
http://penmakersguild.com/browse.php?gallery=rooneys&page=0

There has been a lot of discussion on how this is done!


----------



## el_d (Mar 23, 2011)

Congrats Seamus!!!

That is a sweet pen and deserves the PMG.


----------



## Lenny (Mar 23, 2011)

Congratulations Seamus!

That is one awesome and unique pen! 

A much deserved honor!  :bananen_smilies051:


----------



## skiprat (Mar 23, 2011)

:biggrin:Cool !!!  Very well done Seamus !!!:biggrin:


----------



## G1Pens (Mar 23, 2011)

Congats.....very cool....


----------



## seamus7227 (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm not much for tons of attention, however, I will accept it graciously, Thank you. I would like to thank first and foremost my Lord and Savior Jesus Christ for giving me the talent to create anything at all. I see pens on here that put mine to shame. But hopefully one day I too can make such beautiful creations, not saying mine are horrible, but we are our own worst critic. I also owe tons of gratitude to Don Ward(its_virgil) my friend, for being such a great friend and mentor over the last 3 years! This group has also played a huge part in my success with penturning, so thank you to everyone on here for contributing to the art and lets continue be innovative and push forward with our skills!


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 23, 2011)

Congrats, Seamus!


----------



## ctubbs (Mar 23, 2011)

Seamus, congratulations on being awarded and recognized for your talent.  It is overdue and well earned.  Now, do not rest, get back into think mode and surprise us some more.  That pen is not your best, I have seen you put out work that puts that pen, as wonderful as it is, to shame.  Keep up the good work.
Charles


----------



## Akula (Mar 23, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## LEAP (Mar 23, 2011)

BRAVO!


----------



## ssajn (Mar 23, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## Whaler (Mar 23, 2011)

Congratulations Seamus, a well deserved honor.


----------



## 65GTMustang (Mar 23, 2011)

You are definitely WINNING!!!!
I told you it was a winner!
Congratulations Bud


----------



## Brooks803 (Mar 23, 2011)

Congrats Seamus! Beautiful work!


----------



## Padre (Mar 23, 2011)

It is a well deserved honor my friend.  You have earned it many times over.  Way to go!


----------



## JohnU (Mar 23, 2011)

Congrats Seamus!  it is very deserving.  Your coin pens are beautiful and as a scroller I know you dont just buy a saw and make something beautiful.  It takes talent!


----------



## Pioneerpens (Mar 23, 2011)

Congrats Seamus! Well deserved!


----------



## Dudley Young (Mar 23, 2011)

Congrats. *BZ*


----------



## john l graham (Mar 23, 2011)

That is one sharp looking pen.  When I first saw it I was thinking how different things are changing with people casting objects in clear resin.  The label behind the quarter sets your apart from the rest.  It is one that any one would love to have and keep in the family for years to come.  Congratulations on the pen guild acceptance.  Hope to see you and Don in April.   John


----------



## Penl8the (Mar 23, 2011)

Congratulations Seamus. Well deserved indeed.


----------



## Pete275 (Mar 23, 2011)

Congrats Seamus on a well deserved honor! Your coin pens are really unique.

Wayne


----------



## its_virgil (Mar 23, 2011)

I just got home and what did I see? Seamus is a new PMG member and a well deserved honor. When you told me you had sent the pen I knew you would be accepted.  Congratulations! You have come a long way in 3 years. I'm still mad I didn't think of the quarter use but you have hit on a great idea...and execute it quite well. Congratulations again, my friend. 
Do a good turn  daily!
Don


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 23, 2011)

Seamus, as you are not one for "tons" of attention I'm only going to heap slightly less than 2000 pounds on you. Congrads, maybe one of these days I might submit but you've really reaised the bar.


----------



## Rjones (Mar 23, 2011)

Congrats again.


----------



## Monty (Mar 23, 2011)

Congrats Seamus. You earned the honor with that pen.


----------



## papaturner (Mar 23, 2011)

Congrats...............Well deserved.


----------



## seamus7227 (Mar 23, 2011)

Ya'll are too much!!! Thanks again for the kind words!


----------



## bitshird (Mar 23, 2011)

Congatulations Seamus,very cool


----------



## CaptG (Mar 23, 2011)

Congrats Seamus, I knew you could do it.


----------



## LouCee (Mar 23, 2011)

Congratulations Seamus! Great job on a great idea.


----------



## Old Lar (Mar 23, 2011)

Well done, Seamus.  A very nice pen and a well deserved honor!


----------



## Nikitas (Mar 23, 2011)

That turned out really nice!!!!! Great job!


----------



## MarkD (Mar 23, 2011)

Congratulations Seamus, an incredible pen and a well deserved honor.


----------



## nava1uni (Mar 23, 2011)

Congratulations on your acceptance into the Pen Makers Guild.  Your work is very nice.


----------



## johncrane (Mar 23, 2011)

Congratulations Seamus! great work.


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 23, 2011)

yes..got the guild message on the phone..well done Seamus!


----------



## terryf (Mar 24, 2011)

Congrats Seamus!


----------



## turningfish (Mar 24, 2011)

Way to go Seamus. You're work is fantastic !


----------



## ldb2000 (Mar 24, 2011)

Congrats Seamus , it's a well deserved honor !!!!


----------



## markgum (Mar 24, 2011)

congrats


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 24, 2011)

Ah geez they let anybody in. I am working on a penny pen:biggrin:

Anyway congrads for a job well done. You do have a product that is unique. We get to enjoy alot more of them as you continue to amaze us. Thanks for showing and again congrads.


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 24, 2011)

Congratulations Seamus.


----------



## traderdon55 (Mar 24, 2011)

Congratulations Seamus. With work like that you deserve to be in the PMG.


----------



## Rangertrek (Mar 24, 2011)

Very nice and well deserved.


----------



## simomatra (Mar 24, 2011)

Congratulations Seamus, well deserved.


----------



## scotian12 (Mar 24, 2011)

Congratulations Seamus on your acceptance to the Penmakers Guild. It would seem that Wichita Falls , TX, has become the epicenter of the penturning world. The home on Seamus Rooney, Don Ward and David Broadwell. Regards   Darrell Eisner


----------



## BRobbins629 (Mar 24, 2011)

Enjoy your time in the spotlight.  Well done.


----------



## TexasTaxi (Mar 24, 2011)

Outstanding!


----------



## airrat (Mar 24, 2011)

Congratulations those pens sure do quarter the market!!!   Great concept.


----------



## Dana Fish (Mar 24, 2011)

Congratulations....  beauty work you have there!


----------



## DrBills (Mar 24, 2011)

Congratulations, well done sir!

Bill


----------



## cozee (Mar 24, 2011)

Congrats but isn't defacing US currency still a violation of the law and punishable by fines and or jail???? And the PMG awards such a violation of the law? Wow, what a group!!!


----------



## Papa mark (Mar 24, 2011)

Seamus, great job on the pen and also for praising God for your talents. You are truely a craftsman and I am continually inpressed with your pens. I wished that you live closer so you could be my mentor.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## seamus7227 (Mar 24, 2011)

cozee said:


> Congrats but isn't defacing US currency still a violation of the law and punishable by fines and or jail???? And the PMG awards such a violation of the law? Wow, what a group!!!



You should google the term "defacing" and then get back with me on that:biggrin:




Papa mark said:


> Seamus, great job on the pen and also for praising God for your talents. You are truely a craftsman and I am continually inpressed with your pens. I wished that you live closer so you could be my mentor.
> 
> Keep up the good work.



Thanks Mark, glad to hear from ya!




John T(Jttheclockman) :tongue:thats what I was thinking too.:biggrin:


----------



## its_virgil (Mar 24, 2011)

You can legally drive a nail  through a coin, paint it ultramarine, melt it, or bend it into a pretzel  - but the moment you try and use that coin as currency, you're breaking  the law.  You can sell that altered coin as a collectable, but you  can't use it to buy a Snickers.  You can gold-plate your cent-less  V-nickel, but you can't pass it with the intention of making the clerk  think it's a gold piece.  You can mash your pennies in the cent squisher  at the zoo, but don't even think about buying penny candy with them  ever again.  Get the idea?

You never miss a chance to slam the PMG. Since Seamus hasn't broken a law the PMG is not doing anything wrong. 

And yes, what a group! Welcome Seamus to the PMG.

Do a good turn daily!
Don




cozee said:


> Congrats but isn't defacing US currency still a violation of the law and punishable by fines and or jail???? And the PMG awards such a violation of the law? Wow, what a group!!!


----------



## BKelley (Mar 24, 2011)

Just like a bottle of milk, the cream will come to the top everytime!!

Ben


----------



## seamus7227 (Mar 24, 2011)

WOW, well said Don! You took the words out of my mouth! thanks for allowing me to save my breath!


----------



## seamus7227 (Mar 24, 2011)

cozee said:


> Congrats but isn't defacing US currency still a violation of the law and punishable by fines and or jail???? And the PMG awards such a violation of the law? Wow, what a group!!!



About cozee                  NameGreg Cozad

Listen here SOsad..... That about sums it up!


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 25, 2011)

Seamus, I am unable to view the pen but, wanted to congratulate you anyway. I understand that's a tough group to get into. Again, congratulations.


----------



## cozee (Mar 25, 2011)

No mention of intended purpose or use. . . . 

TITLE 18 > PART I > CHAPTER 17 > § 331
§ 331. Mutilation, diminution, and falsification of coins
Whoever fraudulently alters, defaces, mutilates, impairs, diminishes, falsifies, scales, or lightens any of the coins coined at the mints of the United States, or any foreign coins which are by law made current or are in actual use or circulation as money within the United States; or 
Whoever fraudulently possesses, passes, utters, publishes, or sells, or attempts to pass, utter, publish, or sell, or brings into the United States, any such coin, knowing the same to be altered, defaced, mutilated, impaired, diminished, falsified, scaled, or lightened— 
Shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than five years, or both. 


And by the way, when exactly was the last time I slammed the PMG??????? Geesch, these are just pens by the way. Not like one is going to change the course of life itself or solve world peace with them. Calm down dude!!!!


----------



## its_virgil (Mar 25, 2011)

What part of FRAUDULENTLY do you not undrstand, Dude? Get yourself a good dictionary. There has been no FRAUD and none intended.

The last time you slammed the PMG was yesterday. Calm!? I am calm but I can't be quiet whan you start in on the PMG. You have been silnt ab out the PMG for quite awhile. I must commend you on that, Dude.
Do a good turn daily!
Don the Dude.


----------



## cozee (Mar 25, 2011)

To save anymore argument about law, I will simply say, my bad. 



Now, since you want to get personal, speaking of definitions . . .



its_virgil said:


> You have been silnt ab out the PMG for quite awhile. I must commend you on that, Dude.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don the Dude.


 

Please define stint as you accuse me of having been on one for awhile???????

This is why I asked you when was the last time I said anything. I knew about yesterday which is 1 isolated incident. Now, can you please point out the others, especially those that were said in a realtively recent time which would warrent claiming I am on a stint. An opinionated comment a few times a year isn't a stint. If so, then I dare say then that most people are on a stint about something. 

Have a good one, DUDE!


----------



## seamus7227 (Mar 25, 2011)

I will continue this in another thread, but for the time being, It sounds to me like there is a bad seed in every crowd. This is unbelievable.


----------



## cozee (Mar 25, 2011)

Okay, I was wrong.I'm sorry. I apologize. I misinterpreted a word. Again, my bad. As for my "stint", the only only thing I said was here in this thread and 1 comment in a thread on another forum (both comments were made in about the same time frame). If that is a stint then I guess I am guilty and do apologize. But then, I guess this all depends on the definition of the word stint and I looked it up. :biggrin:



And seamus7227, stick to making pens cause it is something you are good at. Your Greg Cozad/Sosad retort was just that. Sooooo sad! :tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue: And since I was mistaken in reading the law, I do congratulate you on your induction.


----------



## seamus7227 (Mar 25, 2011)

cozee said:


> Okay, I was wrong.I'm sorry. I apologize. I misinterpreted a word. Again, my bad. As for my "stint", the only only thing I said was here in this thread and 1 comment in a thread on another forum (both comments were made in about the same time frame). If that is a stint then I guess I am guilty and do apologize. But then, I guess this all depends on the definition of the word stint and I looked it up. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> And seamus7227, stick to making pens cause it is something you are good at. Your Greg Cozad/Sosad retort was just that. Sooooo sad! :tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue: And since I was mistaken in reading the law, I do congratulate you on your induction.




I publicly accept your apology


----------



## its_virgil (Mar 26, 2011)

The red text should be silent about. Sorry, I was replying from my blackberry while traveling to Dallas. No, I was not driving; I was a passenger. I tried to edit and correct the post but lost service and then the battery died.

BTW, I slept very well last night as I do every night.

Do a good turn daily!
Don





cozee said:


> its_virgil said:
> 
> 
> > You have been silnt ab out the PMG for quite awhile. I must commend you on that, Dude.
> ...


----------



## witz1976 (Mar 26, 2011)

Congrats Seamus!  Great work and a great honor!


----------



## PennedDown (Mar 26, 2011)

WOWEE Seamus! Congratulations on a great pen into the PMG my friend! That is well deserved for a talented and forward-thinkng penmaker such as yourself. Sure wish Wichita Falls was not so far away, so I could stop in and see you and meet Don also. We still need to take a ride to Woodworld someday when our schedules allow. 

As a side note and I don't want to take anything away from this, but a lot of misinterpretation of law is that individuals don't read the "or, and, shall, and may" in the statute and that's where the confusion starts. 

Anywho, congratulations on job well done with a beautiful pen!


----------



## seamus7227 (Mar 26, 2011)

PennedDown said:


> WOWEE Seamus! Congratulations on a great pen into the PMG my friend! That is well deserved for a talented and forward-thinkng penmaker such as yourself. Sure wish Wichita Falls was not so far away, so I could stop in and see you and meet Don also. We still need to take a ride to Woodworld someday when our schedules allow.
> 
> As a side note and I don't want to take anything away from this, but a lot of misinterpretation of law is that individuals don't read the "or, and, shall, and may" in the statute and that's where the confusion starts.
> 
> Anywho, congratulations on job well done with a beautiful pen!



Hey Dale! Long time no speak, Hope all is well. Thanks for the compliments. You are right, we should try to meet up sometime whether it be at woodworld or ,you are even welcome to  come up here and visit! Its only 2 hours.Heck, I drive that every day going back and forth to the metroplex:biggrin:
Its all good!


----------



## PennedDown (Mar 26, 2011)

Yeppers, I agree with that. Just sent you a PM on scheduling an all day "turnfest" when I get the house completed with the permanent shop. We'll work on that! Shoot, we may even invite Don. He doesn't seem half bad for a north Texan...:biggrin::wink: (sure hope he's a native Texan! )


----------

